# Panther chameleon cross breeding



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

I've seen it done and just wondered people thoughts, if any of you have done it and also what types can be crossed


Cheers


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

dazlle said:


> I've seen it done and just wondered people thoughts, if any of you have done it and also what types can be crossed
> 
> 
> Cheers


Are you referring to crossing locales as any of these can be crossed with each other as they are the same species (furcifer pardalis).
My opinion is that it shouldn't really be done unless you are going to honest about the babies. There's far to many panthers being sold as a certain locale when there clearly not. 
Ambanja's for example are being sold over hear that look like poor quality ambilobe. 
I personally only breed pure locales and spent a lot of time and money finding them.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

:jump:


----------



## dazlle (Mar 25, 2010)

It was mainly just a question of interest. I have wicked red bar male and was looking at taking on a female. 

I totally agree with being honest.

How do you feel about some breeders calling crosses "designer panthers"


----------



## StevenM31 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I suppose it's down to preference I suppose, I mean look where royals have gone, I don't see many people complaining about the different morphs, just make sure you state what they are properly and have images of both the parents as proof, I have an amazing red bar Ambilobe male too and I have put him with a blue bar Ambilobe female, so will have a mix of ambilobes red and blue I guess, I have one of my males offspring from
A different female which was a blue bar and his colours are looking great


----------

